# the beginnings of a v8(the crankshaft)



## chrispare (Nov 6, 2010)

well I have decided to try to build a v8, I have started with the crank.
Its a one piece that has taken me 24 hours so far. I am useing a lathe mill combo machine.
This is the first attempt to building an engine for me.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 6, 2010)

Best of luck Chris. I'll be following along for sure.


----------



## chrispare (Nov 6, 2010)

I am kinda coping a plastic model of mine.
It really is alot of work


----------



## chrispare (Nov 6, 2010)

And finally the finnished crank (for now)
I have checked for straightness and it has a runout of 1thou on only one of the main journals,to be honest im verry supprised as this is the first attempt for me to build anything that needs to be tru and persise.
the rodand main journals are within 3-5 thou between each of them ( I think that will be good enough for now)

I would like to hear any input as Im always willing to learn.

chris


----------



## chrispare (Nov 6, 2010)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> Best of luck Chris. I'll be following along for sure.




by the way your are an inspiration for me to give this a go, Ive been folling your build for quite some time now. Altho I will defently not be able to build as fast as you are.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 6, 2010)

chrispare  said:
			
		

> by the way your are an inspiration for me to give this a go, Ive been folling your build for quite some time now. Altho I will defently not be able to build as fast as you are.



That's nice of you to say!! Thank you.

Are you copying the 1/4 scale, visible V8? Yours looks alot larger than mine.


----------



## Lakc (Nov 6, 2010)

chrispare  said:
			
		

> It really is alot of work


Yes it is, thats why I like to start with the crankshaft. Once you have that behind you, the confidence level gets higher. Great start.


----------



## gbritnell (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Chris,
It looks like your crank came out quite nicely. What kind of steel are you using? With the number of cranks I have made I'm quite surprised that you didn't get any spring while cutting each of the throws and mains without putting a filler piece between the webs. 
gbritnell


----------



## chrispare (Nov 7, 2010)

stevehuckss396  said:
			
		

> That's nice of you to say!! Thank you.
> 
> Are you copying the 1/4 scale, visible V8? Yours looks alot larger than mine.



yes it is a see through plastic model of a hemi cuda 427.
the crank measures about 6 inches in length.


----------



## chrispare (Nov 7, 2010)

gbritnell  said:
			
		

> Hi Chris,
> It looks like your crank came out quite nicely. What kind of steel are you using? With the number of cranks I have made I'm quite surprised that you didn't get any spring while cutting each of the throws and mains without putting a filler piece between the webs.
> gbritnell



I didnt take a picture of it withthe spacers in but I did use them. I am usind cold role steel ( I hope it will be strong enough)
even with the spacers i got a fair bit of vibration(wich is the springing action i think) so I slowes it down and took really fine cuts(dont forget im useing the small cutting bits and a machine that I cant get all the play out of the bed rails).

I did all the rod journals first equal to get over the hammering part ,then I finnished them down. Then the mains one by one,I then took out the spacers and finnished the mains,(the spacers were actually helping to warp the crank). I made verry light cuts with about a 2mm wide cutting bit to to tru up and finnish the mains.
then of course I have used sand paper to make it pretty and shiny in some spots.

Thanks for looking

On the end journal I did make a bobo in thr rod journal length(look its a little wider)


----------



## rcfreak177 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Chris, Nice job on the crank. the V8 engine build is a big call I too am very slowly building a 1/4 scale V8, actually did nit know what I was getting myself into when I began. I too can not keep up my build as quick as stevehucks396, This guy is like a machine and also very helpful. Good luck with the build I will be watching.


----------



## BlakeMcKee (Nov 10, 2010)

Good job on the crank, did see that it was alittle bigger on the end but one must suck it up and move onward! Did alot better than I could have and looking forward to the rest of the build!


----------



## chrispare (Dec 4, 2010)

ok after some questions and answers from stevehucks I think I finally understand how to do the offset turning of the camshaft. I started turning today,hopefully I am doing it right because this is quite time consuming.

This pic is after about an hour of turning, I am only taking about 5 thou cuts at a time.
THANK YOU steve for your help 


I will take more pics as I turning
chris


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello Chris.

I am curious as to how you are going to rotate the shaft in the fixture? You need to rotate the shaft in 5 degree increments. Also, are you using a chart? It appears you are cutting the first 4 lobes. From the chart I made for the small V8 there are 9 lobes that should be cut at the zero degree.

1,2,3,4,7,8,12,13,16 

Also, It shouldn't take long at all. Set the tool to a depth and zip it across all 4 lobes. Go 5 more and zip across all 4 again. Shouldn't take but a few minutes. I'm guessing it should take about 6 hours to make that cam not including making the fixture.

Good luck and if you need some aditional help, just ask.


----------



## chrispare (Dec 4, 2010)

I am going to use a angle guage and rotate the 5 degrees at a time.
I am folling the chart you gave me this pis is after the first few lobes,its taking so long because im going pretty slow as i dond want to screw up, Im sure that after a few times it will go alot faster.
I cant thank you enough for your help and patience, I just couldnt grasp how it was suppose to work.I do now though.
one more question,, when rotating the cam 5 degrees do I rotate clock wise or counter, what will the difference make?

thanks chris


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 4, 2010)

chrispare  said:
			
		

> one more question,, when rotating the cam 5 degrees do I rotate clock wise or counter, what will the difference make?



Looking toward the chuck, clockwise. In other words, the top of the camshaft should rotate away from you. The front of the cam should be closest to the chuck.


----------



## chrispare (Dec 12, 2010)

well its not pretty but itll do for all mock up and maybe ill try it out Ill see when the time comes if i have to make a new one.
I am not going to say how much time I have into this(caus I took about 3x longer than stevehucks suggested) I did do it a bit different and there was a few f ups on my part.

It dosnt actually look too bad I think it might work.
I have spent a few hours with a file and a dremal tool polishing and fixing a few booboos.

So what you think??


----------



## chrispare (Dec 12, 2010)

one more


----------



## Lakc (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks like progress. I dont ever think I completed a camshaft without one zig when I should have zag'ed.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 12, 2010)

chrispare  said:
			
		

> well its not pretty but itll do
> It dosnt actually look too bad I think it might work.
> I have spent a few hours with a file and a dremal tool polishing and fixing a few booboos.



Don't worry about a few boo boos. I made my first one and rotated it backward. Put every lobe on in the wrong spot except one.


----------



## agmachado (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Chris,

Very cool, When we have more news?

Take care,

Alexandre


----------



## chrispare (Jan 17, 2011)

i am taking a break for a hopefully short time to build a hit and miss from jerry howell.
just so I can get at least one ic engine done and get reved up for the 8 I knew it would be a while before it would be done.
But Im sure ill take a break from that and go back to the 8 for a bit also.
chris


----------



## agmachado (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay Chris,

I will be here, waiting!!! ;D

 th_wwp

Cheers,

Alexandre


----------



## T70MkIII (Jan 18, 2011)

Looking forward to more of this build when you get the chance. Nice work so far.


----------

